# Rollers haven't come back yet



## adam1 (Jan 15, 2011)

I let a pair of my rollers out for the first time today after 6 weeks of keeping them in and they haven't come back yet and it's now getting dark so is it likely that they won't be back ever.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I've got my fingers crossed for you. I hope they come back.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they will when they get hungry.. did you let them out hungry?


----------

